# K2 raygun???



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

anyone demo"d or heard anything thing about it??? i seen it got a 2011 goodwood award for all-mtn board...i just wondered how it compared to the turbo dream cause its alot cheaper...might be a awsome all mtn board!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

The Raygun is a great little board. The base is extruded, but still fast. It has a single wood core so the flex is as even as can be. It also has K2's all-mountain rocker which is a great mellow rocker that I personally love. All tech aside, this board was a lot of fun to ride. I didn't really have anything negative in mind when I rode it. For the price, it is definitely a good buy for someone on a budget that still wants a shredding all-mountain rockered board. Decent pop, good power out of the turns, and pretty stable. No harshmellow though, so not as stable as the 2011 TD.

That's what it felt like to me basically. The Turbo Dream's little brother. Between the two, if budget didn't really concern me, the Turbo Dream is my weapon of choice hands down. However, don't sweat picking the Raygun up. It won't disappoint.


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

Leo said:


> The Raygun is a great little board. The base is extruded, but still fast. It has a single wood core so the flex is as even as can be. It also has K2's all-mountain rocker which is a great mellow rocker that I personally love. All tech aside, this board was a lot of fun to ride. I didn't really have anything negative in mind when I rode it. For the price, it is definitely a good buy for someone on a budget that still wants a shredding all-mountain rockered board. Decent pop, good power out of the turns, and pretty stable. No harshmellow though, so not as stable as the 2011 TD.
> 
> That's what it felt like to me basically. The Turbo Dream's little brother. Between the two, if budget didn't really concern me, the Turbo Dream is my weapon of choice hands down. However, don't sweat picking the Raygun up. It won't disappoint.


thanks man...im not too worried about a budget on this, thats why i was comparing it to the turbo dream, now since u've demo"d alot of boards how would u compare the turbo dream to the ride machete? thats the other board i considered against this one..


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

And you sir have found my dilemma as well lol.

Turbo Dream, Machete, or Custom Flying V.... I still have not decided myself.

Here's how the TD and Machete compare though. The Machete is a great freestyle board with slightly less than medium flex. However, the slimewalls on it make it a blast to take all over the mountain. Super fun for my style of riding. The downfall of this board though is the stability. I noticed board chatter on steeper, faster runs even with the slimewalls. This is because the board is a rocker and isn't on the stiffer side of the spectrum. The board chatter was not deal-breaking though. It was still very rideable and I didn't really mind it. It's been a while since I demoed both these boards, but from what I recall it had more pop than the turbo dream. 

The Turbo Dream is a great all-mountain board. I was still able to hit natural features on this board no problem and butter around. Presses weren't as easy on this board because it is stiffer than the Machete (Keep in mind that I am comparing flex between these two boards. It's not super stiff by any means). The TD can charge steeps without a problem thanks to the dampening Harshmellow. What I really favor over the Machete is the rocker on the TD. I like K2's all-mountain rocker more than Ride's LowRize. It just feels better to me.

For me, the decision is hard because I do more all-mountain than I do freestyle and the TD suits that type of riding better. The reason I want the Machete too is because I have been working on my freestyle game and the Machete would suit that the best. If you are already firmly grounded in your style, the decision should be easier for you.

All-mountain with more emphasis on freestyle - Get the Machete

All-mountain sprinkled with freestyle - Get the Turbo Dream


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

Leo said:


> And you sir have found my dilemma as well lol.
> 
> Turbo Dream, Machete, or Custom Flying V.... I still have not decided myself.
> 
> ...



awsome feedback man! thay helps clear out my decisions between the 2


----------



## tealeaves (Nov 22, 2010)

I guess you are more or less the same style as I am, and perhaps you can give me some suggestion.

I am actually comparing between "K2 Rayrun" and "Rome Notch 2010". I am an all-mountain rider who loves speed and do some jumps on the side, not so much about the park. Any suggestions?


----------



## Xelorz (Nov 4, 2010)

Leo said:


> Here's how the TD and Machete compare though. The Machete is a great freestyle board with slightly less than medium flex. However, the slimewalls on it make it a blast to take all over the mountain. Super fun for my style of riding. The downfall of this board though is the stability. I noticed board chatter on steeper, faster runs even with the slimewalls. This is because the board is a rocker and isn't on the stiffer side of the spectrum. The board chatter was not deal-breaking though. It was still very rideable and I didn't really mind it. It's been a while since I demoed both these boards, but from what I recall it had more pop than the turbo dream.


Weird, when I demo'd the 2010 machete I found the flex to be slightly above medium and that's the opinion I've usually heard. To me it seemed stiffer then other park boards I demo'd and I rode it weighing 15 pounds heavier then it was rated for. I found both to handle free riding pretty well, the turbo dream only slightly more stable at higher speeds. I however preferred the edge control on the machete. Overall the turbo dream would probably have a bit of an edge in freeriding, at least in groomers (which is what I tried it on). The machete is leaps and bounds ahead in the park.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Xelorz said:


> Weird, when I demo'd the 2010 machete I found the flex to be slightly above medium. Stiffer then other park boards I demo'd and I rode it weighing 15 pounds heavier then it was rated for. Other then that I'd completely agree about your comparison. The turbo dream would probably have a bit of an edge in freeriding, at least in groomers (which is what I tried it on). Both are really versatile boards, the turbo dream is probably better at free riding but the machete is leaps an bounds ahead in the park.


Yea... You're right. That post was from a few months ago. Since then, I have come to realize that it is actually mid-stiff but still softer than the TD.

We're all entitled to our mistakes


----------

